
Lilium Aviation raises €10m Series A funding round with Atomico - elmar
https://medium.com/@Lilium.Aviation/10million-funding-b49addcdfa71
======
jakozaur
Flying cars are coming. Another startup in that space is based in Bay Area and
got funding from Larry Page: [http://www.zee.aero/](http://www.zee.aero/)

~~~
elmar
I am working on a similar project I know very well the space and I can say
that this project is pure science fiction, the Zee.Aero is possible but with a
lot of constraints the Lilium project is pure fiction.

